# INTERESTING ARTICLES ON PINEVIEW- (good laugh)



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Bull Sharks Illegally Introduced To Pineview Reservoir


Pineview Reservoir, Utah- If you like to swim at Pineview Reservoir, Tiger Muskies biting your toes are the least of your problems. Bull sharks were illegally introduced into the freshwater lake, and they are thriving! Bull




thebrineshrimp.com












Giant Tiger Muskie Eats Man At Pineview Reservoir


An unidentified man was attacked and swallowed whole by a giant Tiger Muskie.




thebrineshrimp.com





I sure got a good laugh out of these. I just had to share.


----------

